# Poodle Pros/Cons as Apartment Dogs



## Jsc (Jan 30, 2012)

I am very interested in getting a poodle, either a large mini or a small standard but my mum is very against getting a dog in our apartment (even though I already have permission to get a dog from the building manager). 

She says some of the reasons she doesn't want a dog is because they smell and they shed hair.

I chose the poodle partly because of their low/no shedding coat and because I've heard they don't have that doggie smell. I also adore their personalities.

What are some of the other pros to having a poodle compared to other breeds in an apartment? What are some of the cons to having a poodle compared to other breeds in an apartment?

Thanks!


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

I believe the pros and cons are the same regardless of breed. A dog is a living, breathing creature that has needs. The question is whether or not you, as the responsible party, can meet these needs. Whether a dog lives in an apartment, a cardboard box on the street or a mansion isn't relevant. 

What is relevant is whether or not you're prepared to accept responsibility for the lifelong care of this dog. Do you have the funds necessary to feed, groom and vet this poodle? Do you have the time to socialize and exercise the poodle? Are you willing to make sacrifices to ensure this poodle receives adequate physical and mental stimulation? Are you prepared to deal with the occasional accident in the house and do all parties realize dogs do make messes on occasion?

I'm always wary when someone says they don't want a dog because _they smell or shed_. It's a dog, not a stuffed toy, so it will make a bit of a mess. Dogs will smell, even when bathed on a regular basis. Dogs will track leaves and mud into the home. Even a poodle will shed a tiny bit and will smell on occasion. Some even drool.  A dog is a dog. Granted, a poodle will shed far less hair than a double-coated breed and they're far more intelligent than the average dog.  But they're still dogs. Please make sure your mother is prepared for this before you introduce a dog into the household. So, as a poodle enthusiast, I do feel poodles are the superior breed and a great choice if you want an athletic, loyal, intelligent, relatively clean companion. 

Please don't take my comments as harsh or judgmental. I'm trying to paint a realistic picture here.


----------



## Mikey'sMom (Feb 21, 2012)

*large mpoo*

I'll answer this, since when I got my mpoo, I lived in an apartment. 

Pros:
Super friendly, playful, affectionate breed. My mini has always been very active inside, so if you don't have a yard they are great because they can play and get exercise inside anyway. Mine is obsessed with toys, loves to play, but can also be happy curling up next to me and just chilling out. I haven't noticed a doggy smell, since poodles tend to get bathed more frequently than other breeds (due to their hair/fur grooming requirements). They don't really shed either...you might get some hair clumps if you don't brush them, but you won't find poodle hair around your house, like you find dog hair from other breeds, or cat hair. Minis (even large ones) are a great size for an apartment. 

Cons:
The minis tend to be somewhat vocal when someone comes to the door, which can be an issue in an apartment. On the bright side, it's an alert type bark, so once you acknowledge it, or let your visitor inside, they stop barking. They also have a tendency to jump up on people if you don't train this out of them at an early age, because they get really excited when people come over.


----------



## happybooker1 (Dec 6, 2011)

*I would be hesitant to get any dog...*

Without everyone being 'on board' with the decision. The question to ask is 'whose apartment is it? ' Did your mother move in with you? Did you move in with your mother? Did you both rent the apartment? 

If you work and Mum will have to shoulder some of the responsibility of caring for the dog (even if it's only taking it outside 2X a day or being sure it has food/water) I would WANT to be sure she was Ok with the idea. 

Could you possibly foster a poodle to see how Mum takes to it? It could end up being a 'failed foster' if you both fell in love with it, or if you saw it just wasn't going to work out -- find it a permanent family. 

I can't see ANYONE not loving a poodle once they got to know them. I bet Mum would come around once she saw how 'poodley' they are!!


----------



## Jsc (Jan 30, 2012)

I am an adult, albeit a young one, and definitely know the requirements all dogs need to be happy and healthy and I am well prepared to provide these, and more, for my future dog. 

My mother is quite anal when it comes to the cleanliness of our apartment and while I vacuum, sweep, mop and dust weekly it doesn't seem to satisfy her need for an apartment cleaner than a hospital. The reason I continue to live with my mother is because my university is right down the road.

I honestly don't mind shedding and smell, both of which my cat does.

I was asking more about the stuff Mikey's Mom answered such as activity level in an apartment, level of barking, how well they deal without a yard etc.

I definitely don't see your reply as harsh,  I can absolutely see where you're coming from. A lot of people just want a dog and don't think about the reality of all the extra work having a dog actually is.


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

Jsc said:


> I am an adult, albeit a young one, and definitely know the requirements all dogs need to be happy and healthy and I am well prepared to provide these, and more, for my future dog.
> 
> My mother is quite anal when it comes to the cleanliness of our apartment and while I vacuum, sweep, mop and dust weekly it doesn't seem to satisfy her need for an apartment cleaner than a hospital. The reason I continue to live with my mother is because my university is right down the road.
> 
> ...


*Boldface mine.*

It sounds like you're well prepared then! The key will be to work with a breeder or rescue organization to select a poodle that's the best match for you (and your mother). Some are calm, some have more energy, and some are "go go" 24/7. My three have vastly different temperaments. I will say my oversized MPOO is my favorite as far as temperament and energy level. He can run 8 miles with me but is very calm indoors. He doesn't bark unless someone comes to the door or if he hears something unusual outside. So in short, he's the perfect match for me and he actually keeps the other two in line for me to some extent. 

Best of luck with your search and keep us posted!


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Even amongst the one breed, you can get lots of different personalities. I have two standard poodles (sisters) and one is super cuddly, protective of me, quiet, smart and calm. Her sister is a VERY energetic dog who needs lots and lots of exercise and mental stimulation every single day. I trust that when she's completely grown up, she'll calm down a bit though. Right this minute the calm one is cuddling on my lap while her sister destroys a so-called indestructible toy on the couch! I think if you want a dog, you can't go wrong with a poodle--they're really awesome dogs. But know what you want and when you talk to a breeder or rescue society, tell them you want a low-energy dog or a high-energy dog, a cuddly one or an independent one, etc. The breeders can usually tell which is which! And they want you to love their dogs so most will be straight with you.


----------



## muffin (Oct 15, 2011)

I live in an apartment with my two poos (toy and mini) and here is my experience thus far:

PRO
-no shedding!
-couch potatoes/cuddle bugs 
-relatively calm indoors
-pretty clean if you ask me (Gracie is such a priss, she won't even walk in the mud at the dog park to get a drink of water!)
-easy to train!

CON
-My toy barks when she hears ANYTHING outside, but as PP said, it is easily curbed (and my neighbor swears she doesn't hear a thing)
-DO NOT try to groom your poo at home if your mum doesn't want a mess!! (just my experience)
-If you plan on getting a puppy, potty training is sooo much harder when you have to stop them from peeing on your carpet, grab your shoes, put the leash on, and walk them to their spot instead of just tossing them out the back door!
-Both of mine are big chewers. One chews tissues, paper towels, and stuffed animals while the other one can rip a tennis ball to shreds!


----------



## cdnchick (Jan 1, 2012)

We (my boyfriend and I) live in an apartment with our standard poodle (she's still a puppy right now but she's going to be on the larger side of a standard).

We have a few things going for us in the PRO column:
- Her temperament is more on the calm-side (never barks at the door and rarely indoors... rarely outdoors for that matter as well) and as others have mentioned before me, picking the right temperament should be a large consideration.
- Likes the mental stimulation we provide but is also perfectly content to play with her toys
- Pretty laid back while inside

Some things to consider in the CON column:
- We live on the 11th floor. We have gone up and down in excess of 6-8 times per day some days while potty training... yes, it gets tedious. You have to keep a close eye and watch for all the cues otherwise, you WILL have accidents indoors.
- Accidents indoors when you miss the cues. Clean-up can be a pain and you will be washing your hands a lot (lots of moisturizer for your hands is a must!).

I'm not sure whether this is a PRO or a CON... I suppose it all depends on your time and energy levels... but you MUST exercise your poodle or you will have a crazy poo running around your apartment. 

When all's said and done, the house/potty training is going to be your biggest nemesis when raising a dog in an apartment. The good thing is, poodles are extremely smart dogs and learn really quick (Finley's about 4.5 months old now and she's pretty much house trained).

Good luck with your decision and have fun!


----------



## Andi (Jan 22, 2012)

I'd be hesitant to get a dog in your situation. It's not that poodle's can't be apartment dogs, its that it's your mother's home too, and she likes thing clean and in a certain way, and while poodles definitely shed and smell less than other dog breeds they are by no means perfect. Many dogs that end up at rescues end up there because their owners thought they could make something work that they couldn't. Your mother just does not sound like the type of person that wants a dog, and especially as you don't have a yard or somewhere to put it, you may run into problems. 

I'm not an "anal" clean person, and I am a uni student as well but I don't live at home, and prior to getting Charlotte I vacuumed probably once a week, maybe stretching that sometimes. Since getting her I find I give a quick vacuum at least three times a week. I wash her once a week to keep smell at minimum, I was really lucky with her as she sleeps through the night and doesn't cry/get destructive, but every morning she has boundless energy and just bolts through the house like a madwoman if I leave her inside. 

While she does curl up and sleep a lot, when she isn't she is completely insane. She loves stealing my pens and running away with them, she constantly steals any of my flatmates shoes and runs away with them. Once she stole another of my flatmates dirty underwear and left it in the hallway for all to see. She has gotten much better and now knows "leave it" and such, but still, you turn away for a few minutes and she's tearing up a pieces of cardboard or tissues. She has all this spare destructive energy even though we have another dog with her to play with. 

I think she is calmer than many other puppies, but puppies are crazy creatures that drive you completely insane. It's only because I like her so much that I put up with her - while I don't agree with people surrendering animals to rescues, I can understand how they got to that point when their cute puppy grew into a 4 month old terror, and I know it's likely to get worse.

Basically what I am saying is puppies are great, but they are stressful, and can be infuriating to deal with even when you are the person who loves and cares for them, and wants them. Being around a puppy without all that want, care and love would just be plain awful. You live with someone else who you will be putting in this position and its a lot to ask. When i am out my flatmates generally lock my dog outside and ignore her - which I am fine with, I wouldn't expect anything more from them as I know my dog is a pain at the moment. But your mother probably won't have any option like that. 

If you are going to get a puppy, I think poodles are wonderful, provided you have the time to spend with them. I don't think they are the sort of dog you just leave to its own devices, although of course individuals within the breed are different. And provided that everyone is on board with the puppy. So far I love my little puppy, and get a lot of joy out of her.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

What you might want to do is look at some adult poodles; that way you can tell their personality already, no waiting for them to mature to find that out (e.g., separation anxiety? exercise requirements? are they barkers?). Also adults are calmer than puppies and already leash- and house-trained. I think there's a good chance your mom will become devoted to the dog once she meets it, so why don't you take her with you when you meet the dogs? Many people who are related to dog-lovers, who initially said they didn't want a dog, have become the most attached to the dog out of anyone!


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

If you and your mother can't agree on having a dog, wait until you have a place of your own. Consider the dog and a "worst case" scenario.


----------



## Jsc (Jan 30, 2012)

Oh, I should have mentioned at the start I am looking for an adult, preferably between 2-6 years old. 

I should also mention I have a disability and was hoping to train my poodle, with a private trainer, to help mitigate my disability. So within two years of having the poodle he or she would be going out with me daily to university and shopping etc. 

I would never force my mother to put up with a dog that she didn't like but if I can convince her getting a dog will not destroy her life, and will in fact make her life easier (since she is the one to currently help with my disability) then I will try. 

Thank you all so much for the responses!


----------



## RavenClaw (Mar 22, 2012)

Thank you for posting this because I too live in an apartment and am in the process of adopting a mini poo by next week. Granted its my apartment with hubby and children but none the less still an apartment. Its great to get a list of everyones pros and cons and how I can try to curb some of those right off the bat if noticed. Hope everything works out for you and I have found that its usually a compromise thing when dealing with parents no matter what age we are :act-up:.


----------



## Pup's mom (Mar 15, 2011)

*If it is not too late to answer this*

We had a large Standard . When we got him we lived in a house. We then moved to another house then an apartment .. ( these were each in different states also) He never had a moments problem with adjusting. He enjoyed going out for his walks when living an apartment life, we took him to parks daily so he could burn off energy and we took him with us wherever we were able to, so he did not sit in the apt all day and grow bored.
Then we moved to Argentina.
He lived in this apartment, which is rather large but he was walked all the time and thanks to the animal lovers of this city, he was welcome in all outdoor cafes and the parks near our home are huge so he had as much outdoor time, if not more, than when we lived in houses.
The one thing to watch out for, barking.
Be sure your dog does not bark at every sound .. your neighbors will hate you.
Acting as if everything is normal and including your pup in as many of your daily activities as possible will help it adjust and not be a barker.
Tate just adjusted, he went with the flow 
They need company and attention, if you keep that up, your pup should be happy in an apt as well as a house.
I find that the mini dogs are all a bit more high strung and nervous and will need more adjustment time.
And more toys


----------



## taem (Mar 5, 2011)

One thing I've noticed about poodles, all sizes but especially the standards, is that they seem very aware of their bodies in relation to the objects around them. They simply don't bump into things like some breeds (labs...). I think that's a big plus for an apartment setting.

Oh and they are absurdly easy to housetrain in my experience. Another huge plus for apt living.


----------



## Pup's mom (Mar 15, 2011)

Yes ! so true .. I am happy to hear that is a trait of all Poodles. 
I used to have a large German Shepherd and he would clear the coffee table with a happy wag of a tail 
Tate was also quite delicate and gentle with babies and small animals.


----------

